# Need some advice on cameras



## Mohsina (May 23, 2017)

Hi all, i am new in the forum and need some advice. I am a Graphic designer by profession and would love to have some hands on experience in photography so that i do not have to hire a photographer. I know the basics of how to use camera on manual mode. Currently I have canon D600 which i use during my travels but for my small graphic design projects I usually lend a camera. I would love to upgrade my camera to make myself ready for professional photography. My major interest is in Lifestyle photography/kids/babies photography. I am thinking of getting 5D mark III, The kit lens it comes with is 24-105mm but i have decided to get the body only with lens 24-70mm F2.8. Will it do my job ? the more i read the more confuse i get.  Its an expensive buy but i am thinking long term.  I plan on doing some advance course from here in Dubai, i can always lend a camera from the photography club and they are offering Sony a6300's. do you think it will be wise to first buy the camera practice on my own, youtube tutorials etc  and then do the course, or just lend the camera from the studio and do the course ? .
Any other camera recommendations for the purpose i need it for ?


----------



## bluewanders (May 23, 2017)

I would suggest not bothering to spend any money at all.  That 600D (T3i here in the states) is perfectly capable of producing quality results and is a perfect camera to learn on.  There is no point in spending money on a camera upgrade until you've outgrown what you already have.  Save your money... Get the education taken care of and once you know more you know exactly what to buy and why.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (May 23, 2017)

5D mkiii is a good camera, pretty ideal for portaiture though a few years old now. It's been superceeded by the 5D mkiv, which is a whole lot more expensive, but has probably the best sensor canon has to offer currently. There have been some world class photos shot with a 5Dmkiii so in short yes it's a good camera.

Now, I don't shoot a lot of portraits, Im much more comfortable with landscapes and wildlife so bear that in mind. The 24-70mm f2.8 is a good lens, the mkii is a real cracker but I do prerefer longer focal lengths for portaits, so personally I'd be looking to a 70-200mm f2.8. Saying that you do need more room with it so hou'll need o think about how much space you'll be able to put between yourself and your subject. I'm sure one of the guy's who shoot more portaiture will chime in in a bit with some better advice on lens choice.

More than anything though, good portaiture is about light and posing. You'll really want to think about getting at least a speedlight and a couple of modifiers and some radiotriggers. Here is a good place to start learning: Strobist: Lighting 101


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2017)

Canon EOS 600D - not D600.
Nikon's next top-of-the-line prosumer camera is likely to be a Nikon D600.


----------



## Dashur (May 24, 2017)

It's easier to buy gear than talent - maybe consider not upgrading until the camera you have is the only limiting factor.   Keep in mind the camera doesn't 'do the job', YOU do.   I have seen hundreds of print-quality images taken with "cheap" DSLRs it's mind-blowing. 

Canon 600D photos

Check that 

Canon EOS Rebel T3i (600D)

And that one 

Buying quality glass for your 600D will produce fantastic results if you are adept at using the tools you have.


----------



## Mohsina (May 24, 2017)

Dashur said:


> It's easier to buy gear than talent - maybe consider not upgrading until the camera you have is the only limiting factor.   Keep in mind the camera doesn't 'do the job', YOU do.   I have seen hundreds of print-quality images taken with "cheap" DSLRs it's mind-blowing.
> 
> Canon 600D photos
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. Currently i am using the kit lens and 50mm. For now i will upgrade my lens only, what lens do you recommend for lifestyle photography ?


----------



## Dashur (May 24, 2017)

I love my 70-200 f/4 L.   Figure about  $500 in solid used condition.  Mine is tack-sharp - and allows you to reach out - especially with a crop sensor - and not invade the space of the subject.


----------



## Mohsina (May 24, 2017)

weepete said:


> 5D mkiii is a good camera, pretty ideal for portaiture though a few years old now. It's been superceeded by the 5D mkiv, which is a whole lot more expensive, but has probably the best sensor canon has to offer currently. There have been some world class photos shot with a 5Dmkiii so in short yes it's a good camera.
> 
> Now, I don't shoot a lot of portraits, Im much more comfortable with landscapes and wildlife so bear that in mind. The 24-70mm f2.8 is a good lens, the mkii is a real cracker but I do prerefer longer focal lengths for portaits, so personally I'd be looking to a 70-200mm f2.8. Saying that you do need more room with it so hou'll need o think about how much space you'll be able to put between yourself and your subject. I'm sure one of the guy's who shoot more portaiture will chime in in a bit with some better advice on lens choice.
> 
> More than anything though, good portaiture is about light and posing. You'll really want to think about getting at least a speedlight and a couple of modifiers and some radiotriggers. Here is a good place to start learning: Strobist: Lighting 101





Dashur said:


> It's easier to buy gear than talent - maybe consider not upgrading until the camera you have is the only limiting factor.   Keep in mind the camera doesn't 'do the job', YOU do.   I have seen hundreds of print-quality images taken with "cheap" DSLRs it's mind-blowing.
> 
> Canon 600D photos
> 
> ...





bluewanders said:


> I would suggest not bothering to spend any money at all.  That 600D (T3i here in the states) is perfectly capable of producing quality results and is a perfect camera to learn on.  There is no point in spending money on a camera upgrade until you've outgrown what you already have.  Save your money... Get the education taken care of and once you know more you know exactly what to buy and why.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the suggestion. I am currently using the kit lens along with 50mm. Do you think i should upgrade my lens ? what lens do you recommend for lifestyle photography ?


----------



## Derrel (May 24, 2017)

24-70mm lens is limiting....it's MOSTLY wide-angle and normal, and has no real, significant telephoto end to it. 70mm as the top end is limiting, and is NOT anywhere near as good foir foreground/background separation type shot as say, a fast 85 to 100mm or 135mm lens shot at wider apertures like f/3.2 or so to blkow out the background. I owned the 24-105 f/4 L IS USM...the longer focal length is the big advantage of the 24-105mm zoom.

MOST people/lifestyle pictures do not need to be shot at f/2.8, and wide-open even on a good pro zoom, f/2.8's image quality is noticeable lower than at say, f/6.3 or f/5.6. personally, I thinbk that for rthe beginner/intermediate shooter, the 24-105mm lens is by far, the better choice than 24-70mm, which is a documentary/journalism/event lens set-up.

If I were you, I would also consider a tele-zoom as well, a 70-200mm f/4 or f/2.8 model. An alternate would be the most-excellent Canon 100mm f/2, or the superb Canon 135mm f/2.-L lens.


----------



## bluewanders (May 24, 2017)

Derrel gave you some great lens advice in his latest post, I'd say he is spot on and knows his stuff.  Not a whole lot I can add to his comment.  Your kit lens will be just fine to start out with... If you really want to spend some money get a longer zoom to give you more options like the 70-200.  The gear isn't important.  You can take great photographs with a disposable camera.  What you need right now is education and lots of practice... A skilled photographer can consistently get good images with pretty much any camera gear... An unskilled photographer with the world's best gear will only occasionally get a good photograph by accident.




Mohsina said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > 5D mkiii is a good camera, pretty ideal for portaiture though a few years old now. It's been superceeded by the 5D mkiv, which is a whole lot more expensive, but has probably the best sensor canon has to offer currently. There have been some world class photos shot with a 5Dmkiii so in short yes it's a good camera.
> ...




Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## orljustin (May 25, 2017)

"I am a Graphic designer by profession and would love to have some hands on experience in photography so that i do not have to hire a photographer."

This is great timing!  I'm a photographer by profession and would love to have some hands in experience in graphic design so I do not have to hire a graphic designer.  Which pencil do I need?


----------



## chuasam (May 30, 2017)

I'm also learning Illustrator and InDesign so that as a Professional Photographer I don't need to have to hire a Graphic Designer.


----------



## chuasam (May 30, 2017)

orljustin said:


> "I am a Graphic designer by profession and would love to have some hands on experience in photography so that i do not have to hire a photographer."
> 
> This is great timing!  I'm a photographer by profession and would love to have some hands in experience in graphic design so I do not have to hire a graphic designer.  Which pencil do I need?


2B or not to 2B...maybe HB
or 2H or ...4H
nah..use a Graphics Tablet.


----------



## chuasam (May 30, 2017)

KmH said:


> Canon EOS 600D - not D600.
> Nikon's next top-of-the-line prosumer camera is likely to be a Nikon D600.


with Oil Splatter features.


----------

